# Looking for some advice on buying template guides



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello all, I"m new here and I just finished posting my "Hello" post in the introductions forum so please be gentle......for a minute or two anyway.:lol:

I am in the middle of a remodel on a rental house and I need to get to know more about using my router.I am used to mortising out hinges, strikes and latches on doors by hand but it has gotten too time consuming for me and almost all of my jobs these days don't require a ultra-fine, a mortise done with a router will do just fine.

The router that I have for this work is a 1 3/4 hp Dewalt DW618. I picked up a hinge template but it needs to be used with a template guide, specifically (says the packaging) a 5/8" guide. I know very little (nothing actually) about using template guides. I"ve used templates but only with a top mounted bearing. 

Can someone please let me know/recommend a set of template guides, please? Also, where do I get a base to accept the guides? I don't want to make a base right now due to time considerations so I am happy to buy one either separately or as part of a kit. 

Any advice and help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks very much.

Mark


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Bonehead,welcome to the forum.........router template guides are great when you know how to use them.Keep an eye out for Harrysin and Bob.They will set you right.........also Harry is great for repairs when this neandethal forgets to tighten the bush.......Regards...........AL


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

You may be able to purchase template guide that will fit straight on to the base of your router. I say may as I do not know the model well enough to comment. If you do not get your question answered and you are still unsure of what to do email or PM me and I will solve your problem

Template Tom


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use Trend, round single piece guide bushes on my DW625. Two screws and that's it.
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/productsubgroup1/205/Guide_Bushes_and_Sub-bases.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Perhaps now, the few members who still doubt the sense of using one piece guides, irrespective of what they're made from will believe Mike, just read his CV.
Mark, if there are guides that fit straight to your router, then that's the way to go.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I always check that my guides are central and then tighten up the 2 screws. Often a fraction of a mm may not matter too much, but with a little care, you can be 100% accurate. Check then cut.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark
With the two items below you will get the job done easy..

Mark,,, I should note the door kit comes with a GREAT BIT ,it's a 1/2' bit ( 1/4" SHANK) with a bearing on it,VERY extra LONG shank bit and you can use it for many other jobs as well, buying the door kit if worth the price of the bit, very hard to find bit..
It can be used for almost all of your hinge install jobs,small boxes,cabinets,etc.
But you can still use the templates with guides on cabinets,boxes, as well  to install the smaller hinges easy..i.e. 1/2" x 3/4" type 
I will note I took off the red knobs on the jig ( Allen set screws) so I can use in on cabinets,boxes,etc..............

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1213 Complete Door Mortising Kit: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement


========


Bonehead V.2 said:


> Hello all, I"m new here and I just finished posting my "Hello" post in the introductions forum so please be gentle......for a minute or two anyway.:lol:
> 
> I am in the middle of a remodel on a rental house and I need to get to know more about using my router.I am used to mortising out hinges, strikes and latches on doors by hand but it has gotten too time consuming for me and almost all of my jobs these days don't require a ultra-fine, a mortise done with a router will do just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks all for the info.

I was in my local HD and looked to see what they had and They had two Porter Cable products that looked like they might just work. They are the Porter Cable 59370 hinge template kit and the PC 59375 Strike and Latch template kit.

They're plastic but they seem do do an "okay" job. Not great but good enough for rental units.

However, the included bit is junk. After only mortising for two hinges the cuts are "furry" and I get some burning. So I looked around on Amazon and found this at Amazon, Freud 16-560 Top Bearing Hinge Mortising Bit.

I use a lot of Freud saw blades but what do you think of their router bits, and this one in particular?

Thanks again for your help.

(Sorry, I would have posted the links but, apparently, I'm not allowed to yet. :laugh


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The bit is a good one. I have a similar one and have made a right angled template that clamps to the side of a door or surface. There is an interchangeable cutout that is set up for the exact size of the hinge. I cut in from the side, follow the template and remove the waste. The mortised corner is rounded. I have a "square corner chisel", or just trim with a chisel. On smaller, thinner hinges, I round the corner of the hinge on my linisher to fit. It beats cutting by hand. It is not the 2 saw cuts that I dislike, but the endless marking out with try squares and 2 marking gauges. If a machine can do it, do it with a machine.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Bonehead V.2 said:


> Hello all, I"m new here and I just finished posting my "Hello" post in the introductions forum so please be gentle......for a minute or two anyway.:lol:
> 
> I am in the middle of a remodel on a rental house and I need to get to know more about using my router.I am used to mortising out hinges, strikes and latches on doors by hand but it has gotten too time consuming for me and almost all of my jobs these days don't require a ultra-fine, a mortise done with a router will do just fine.
> 
> ...


Mike 

I have used this set (one for 3 1/2" or 4" hingle plate) for years. It is cheap and easy to use. You will need just a small bushing guide and a 1/2" striaght bit. I use it on a Colt Palmer Router made by Bosh.

Go here to seee the hinge template:

Amazon.com: Vermont American #23457 Hinge Mort Template Set: Home Improvement

Bosh Palm Router 

]Bosch PR20EVSK Factory Reconditioned Colt Variable-Speed Palm Router Kit, 5.7 Amps, 35000 RPM - ToolKing.com


----------

